# AGE / Hellshock US tour



## mandapocalypse (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## keg (Sep 28, 2010)

best band (hellshock) i ever saw live.i was drunk and went thru back door and was there on stage with them.i was stoned and drunk but i thought it was cool that they were only drinking water.but those basement clubs in japan are hot.everyone go see them.


----------



## booze (Sep 29, 2010)

that montreal show is going to be awesome. tragedy is co headlining varning with them.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Sep 30, 2010)

cant wait, goin to ATL just for this


----------



## eachandeveryhighway (Oct 5, 2010)

i am going to one of these.


----------



## recognizeyourchains (Oct 5, 2010)

Both these bands toured the US back in '07ish and I caught a show in Oakland. AGE is going to rip the US a new asshole, again. Will be at the PDX shows.


----------

